# Show me your scores 2011/2012



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

The 2012 Season got off to an early start w/several shows happening this weekend alone. You guys know the drill

Event/date
Score
Sanctioning body
Judge


Note: post scores only from the 2012 season, which started late 2011. NO 2011 season posts. 
This isn't rocket science, fellas ...


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Virginia Beach
71.75
MECA
Steve Stern


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

View attachment 31360


Corona, Ca.
MECCA
Modex
96.5


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The thread has now been cleaned up. Let's keep it on topic this time gentlemen. Post up your scores for the 2011/2012 season and discuss those scores. This can be for MECA, IASCA, or any other organization.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I hope to do better this year, but Gary S. and his 96.5 is going to be really hard to beat.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> The thread has now been cleaned up. Let's keep it on topic this time gentlemen. Post up your scores for the 2011/2012 season and discuss those scores. This can be for MECA, IASCA, or any other organization.


Thank you sir.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ray, this thread is for scores from the 2012 season. Title is a bit misleading but correct since the 2012 season started in October 2011.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

MECA is starting Dec. 10th. In Southern California.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Huntington beach, ca
Meca
Master
94.75


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Holy cow, that's freaking awesome! Great job!

Edit: I didn't realize you were playing in Master... that a change this season?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks. I was trying to have as many classes filled with team hybrid members. As it turns out, our modex competitor didn't come to that show.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I really wish you guys could make it to finals. I'd love to hear other cars. Short of me flying out there, it ain't gonna happen. :/

Oh, and congrats!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Erin. I'd love to do finals but with 3 kids and a wife it's too much of a time commitment to make finals. One of these days


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Trust me, Jim, I understand. I don't have 3 kids but I know what it's like to not have a lot of free time. Especially not enough to drive cross country for bragging rights and a 20 ft tall trophy. Sure, it sounds good, but I'd rather take Mic home than a trophy.

*someone just made it awkward*


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Trust me, Jim, I understand. I don't have 3 kids but I know what it's like to not have a lot of free time. Especially not enough to drive cross country for bragging rights and a 20 ft tall trophy. Sure, it sounds good, but I'd rather take Mic home than a trophy.
> 
> *someone just made it awkward*


You couldnt have picked somebody taller?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Hm....Chef's taller than Mic. Hint perhaps?

Even more awkward!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Lol. Can't wait to see the comeback


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Freezefest / Feb 26
78.75
MECA
Modified Street 1st Place & Most Improved Phat
Mic Wallace, Steve Cook, (I forgot the name of the 3rd judge) Mods please correct this if his name is made known.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Quad Cities Jam / 05/06
79
MECA
Modified Street 1st Place & BOS SQL
Judged by Vinny

Chuck


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Wife's car
84.5 at TintBox Show last week
80.5 on Install


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Base at Ace's 05/19
70
MECA
Modified Street 1st Place & BOS SQL

Chuck


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Elite Sound Challenge
81.5
Meca
Mod St 1st Place SQ best of show


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Complete Sound Challenge III
72.75
MECA
Modified Street 1st place & SQL Best of Show


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Shake The Lake
75.3 (no Subwoofer)
MECA
Judged by Zenner
Modified Street 2nd Place


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Post em' up guy!

Zach? (Boostedrex) Are you competing this year?

Chuck


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Elite Sound Challenge 2
82.4
MECA
Mod Street 1st SQ BOS
Matt R, Joe Z, Brian M


----------

